# how long do you stay



## Coach Reynolds (Dec 18, 2012)

Duck hunting is a pretty quick hunt. So how long do you stay in a spot (I know the, "as long as ducks are flying" response)? For example I hunt a swamp that is 99% wood ducks, with the slim chance of a group of mallards coming by. How long would you hang out in a spot like this after the main wave of wood ducks have flown?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 18, 2012)

I usually head in around 8am.


----------



## cowdonium (Dec 18, 2012)

Great question.  i am wondering the same thing!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 18, 2012)

if it is a wood duck hole about 7:30-8 really depends on how are we are from the roost and if the birds really wanted in the spread, but if im hunting bigger water we normally stay until around 10:30 cause of fisherman or other hunters leaving and scareing up birds


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 18, 2012)

if u stay late the ducks will not come but if u leave u will look back and they will be cup up dropping in. or thats what happens to me.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 18, 2012)

I've killed just as many ducks between 9-10 this year as early. Had 4 saturday morning at 8. Left at 10:30 with 4 limits.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 18, 2012)

Early enough to get a biscuit with GA duck hunting the way it is. Lol


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 18, 2012)

8:30-9:00 in a wood duck hole bigger water long as we can usually till waffle house calls to see where we are


----------



## stick_slinger (Dec 18, 2012)

20-30 minutes after that main group of birds come through i start walkin out.

CJ


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2012)

When the crow flies the duck lies.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 18, 2012)

Usually about 9:30 we start picking up decoys.  If you are after only woodies I'd say head out at 8:30.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 18, 2012)

What Yall are missing all the duck. I stay until about 11. If i havent seen a duck, if I i have ill try and stick it out until 12. If im on a wma that you have to be off at 12 thats what time I leave. Cant kill ducks at the house. 

PS if its a woody hole ill stay about 30mins to an hour after the last duck flys


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 18, 2012)

Usually until about 11 or 12. Sometimes 2 pm. Usually birds start flying good again around here about lunch


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 18, 2012)

Been staying very late this year... Came off the hill at 2 pm on sunday


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 18, 2012)

8 to 8:30 on our Wood Duck hole.  Waffle house will get crowded past that!!  If we limit, we leave after the dogs pick up the last one.  Many mornings back at the house by 10:00 am!!


----------



## Canyon (Dec 18, 2012)

Usually head in after I run out of bread.  I can usually fool a few more by throwing leaves and grass in, ya know, acting like its bread.  After they wise up to that, pick up my bread bags and take it to the house.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 18, 2012)

a lil woodie swamp, just whenever the main flight stops, i can shoot my 3 and get to class by 8 sometimes.. but yea, just don't never stay too late to get u a biscuit... bad feeling when you walk in and they're serving lunch already... lol but on a saturday, i like to stay till bout 8 or so if its a woodie hole


----------



## wray912 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> When the crow flies the duck lies.



Thats why i keep a crow call on my lanyard...make the hunt a little mor diverse and last a little longer


----------



## TailCrackin (Dec 19, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> PS if its a woody hole ill stay about 30mins to an hour after the last duck flys



every morning i've been this year there has been a single drake (and in one case a group of 1o)  come in cupped up while we are picking up the decoys....should have waited 5 minutes longer.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2012)

wray912 said:


> Thats why i keep a crow call on my lanyard...make the hunt a little mor diverse and last a little longer



You shoot em out of season?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 19, 2012)

Canyon said:


> Usually head in after I run out of bread.  I can usually fool a few more by throwing leaves and grass in, ya know, acting like its bread.  After they wise up to that, pick up my bread bags and take it to the house.



You eaten dat bread? Never get high on your own supply brah. Don't throw such large pieces next time. Have you tried nacho cheesier doritos? When you crunch em up they can hear it for miles with a swift wind.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 22, 2012)

Till 10 or later most times on public water. Till 8 or 9 in the woody hole.  On the creek, till 8. Then we go jump shootin.


----------

